

Why you should ban e-mail in the workplace? - ottjogi
https://blog.weekdone.com/improve-communication-in-the-workplace-banning-email/

======
jklein11
The title should either read: Why should you ban e-mail in the workplace? or
Why you should ban e-mail in the workplace.

